# Nice Photo - What kind of camera do you have?



## Parker219 (Jan 30, 2019)

I took a picture of 1 hour worth of star trails the other night.

It was, not an award winning photo by any means.

I was pretty much testing my settings for when I can get out away from the light pollution. 

However it did require me to know to set the lens to manual focus only, focus on a star, set the camera to the correct settings, setting the camera up to take multiple photos, merging the photos, ect.

I sent the photo to my mom, who of course, said WOW you are the best photographer in the world. 

She sent it to one of her friends and her friend said to my mom, "I want to go outside and take a photo like that, what kind of camera does he have"? Can you ask your son?

So my mom told me what she said.

What should my answer be?

Have you ever had a similar situation? What did you say or do?

I will post the photo just in case you are curious:


----------



## Designer (Jan 30, 2019)

Parker219 said:


> What should my answer be?


You have the type of camera that mounts to a tripod and stays open for an hour.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 30, 2019)

Tell her a Hasselblad H6D-400c MS with 
HCD 35-90 lens. The chance of her spending almost 60K on a camera would be about the same as her being able to do the shot.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 30, 2019)

I would just say it’s a (Nikon/Canon/Fuji) dslr.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jan 30, 2019)

Nice shot - congratulations to your camera.

To be fair to your Mum's friend, she would need a camera capable of full manual control - so you could give her a basic requirements spec?  There's a few advanced compacts that could be suitable.

For star trail shots, I like to see some light from the town as it adds context - so I think yours is great.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 31, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> I would just say it’s a (Nikon/Canon/Fuji) dslr.



For the record,  I just answered "Nikon D7200".


----------



## D7K (Jan 31, 2019)

I always say what I have when asked by people who are usually technophobes, but when it's by another photog or someone just learning or someone I think really should know better then it becomes tedious...


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 31, 2019)

"Gee, Mom.  I recall all those fantastic meals you made for me when I was a kid.  You're the best cook in the world.  I wanna make meals like those for myself now.  Do you remember what kind of stove you used back then?"


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 31, 2019)

Them - What kind of camera do you have?

Me - The picture taking kind.


----------



## shadowlands (Jan 31, 2019)

I hate that!!! I get that all the time!!! My DF gets interesting attention because of it's "look". I've been out in public many times with someone saying "What camera is that?".
It's a Nikon DF. Well, I own a Nikon D60... I'm like... OK

My favorite though... I'm outside with my GoPro on a GoPro pole. A lady asks me "What's that, a camera on a stick?" I said yes, that's exactly what it is.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 31, 2019)

I'd probably say what camera it is and mention a little about long exposures. Could be your mom's friend may look up the camera and realize how much it'll cost and what goes into recording star trails. 

You should see the looks I've gotten firing off a Polaroid! a 600 when it goes ka-chunk and shoots out a picture.


----------



## camrbuff (Feb 5, 2019)

It is frustrating, but I usually tell people what type of camera I used and say it takes special techniques in order to get that look. I don’t think people realize how insulting it is. If you explain a little about the time it took and that it requires special settings, they may start to appreciate your  work more. Just a thought! Have fun!


----------



## CherylL (Feb 5, 2019)

One time I was asked about my camera and she mentioned she bought a new camera for their upcoming cruise to Alaska.  I asked which one and she replied a Canon T thingy.


----------



## Tom Szabo (Feb 5, 2019)

Parker219:
Photography as an art form and the accompanying technology has definitely caused our profession to take a hit. With so many people with a "big" camera and a "big" lens representing themselves as professional photographers, our society believes that it's the equipment that allows us to create our art. Based on the scenario you reported in your OP, I can see where she may have thought that special camera equipment may have been required. 

In order to help her, why not explain the process of creating an image like yours and educate her as to the kind of equipment you own and your investment. After a complete explanation, she may appreciate your efforts/knowledge. Who knows, she may then find value in your work and have an interest in making a purchase from you?? Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 5, 2019)

It can be annoying but really just let them either a-try to get that look themselves and realize how much skill and practice is required or b-go on in their ignorance.  Either way works for me.


----------



## johngpt (Feb 5, 2019)

On the other end of the scale are the comments I get when I've got three different Fujis hanging from my neck and shoulders yet I'm taking the photo with the phone...


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Feb 6, 2019)

zombiesniper said:


> Them - What kind of camera do you have?
> 
> Me - The picture taking kind.



If I was genuinely interested in another photographers camera and got that answer, he'd likely walk away with a fat lip!!!
And this on my first day here!!! LoL
SS


----------



## snowbear (Feb 6, 2019)

"What kind of camera do I have?   A black one."


----------



## Fujidave (Feb 6, 2019)

Since I got my Fuji X-T3 in Silver, I`ve had a few folk say great looking film camera bet it takes great photos.  I just say Yes I do thanks.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Feb 6, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> It can be annoying but really just let them either a-try to get that look themselves and realize how much skill and practice is required or b-go on in their ignorance.  Either way works for me.



Yes, not a lot of love among photographers! We need to keep in mind that no matter how ignorant WE feel any question is, we were ALL that ignorant once. 
WE, as photographers only have one chance to make a first impression, either as individuals or as a representation of our group or profession. WE can make it what we will. 
I say it’s best to use a little honey rather than gasoline and a match!!! LoL 
SS


----------



## photoflyer (Feb 6, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> Tell her a Hasselblad H6D-400c MS with
> HCD 35-90 lens. The chance of her spending almost 60K on a camera would be about the same as her being able to do the shot.



Or you could take the opposite approach and say one of these:

Instamatic - Wikipedia


----------



## otherprof (Feb 6, 2019)

Parker219 said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > I would just say it’s a (Nikon/Canon/Fuji) dslr.
> ...


I'm going to tell my d7200 to take a shot like that for me!


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 7, 2019)

Just tell her what camera and lens you used, and if she's that interested maybe she'll figure it out. The fact that you inspired her to want to take photos like this should make you feel good about yourself. It's a very good photo.


----------



## ImSoQuazy (Feb 8, 2019)

It is a wonderful shot!


----------

